# WES assessment



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm from India and studied Bachelor of Technology in JNTU Hyderabad. Is anyone did the WES assessment on their own ?

If yes, please tell me the procedure. 

I'm good to know even you know the procedure without doing

My question is, can I send the transcripts to WES after collecting from JNTU ? 

Please help me out. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## harishpatarla (Sep 23, 2013)

yashwanth.258 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm from India and studied Bachelor of Technology in JNTU Hyderabad. Is anyone did the WES assessment on their own ?
> 
> ...


1st stage of visa process is* ECA ( Education Credentials Assessment) 
FEE : 317 C$ 
process time :15 days to a month time

You need to get photocopies of Your Certificates and grade sheets and get them attested by either the councellor or examination director and get them in a sealed envelope and you also need to include the Payment receipts in another envelope along with the sealed envelope.


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

Do you know exact documents need to be sent for evaluation in case of JNTU ?


----------



## harishpatarla (Sep 23, 2013)

yashwanth.258 said:


> Do you know exact documents need to be sent for evaluation in case of JNTU ?


Its the same for every uni. All your gradesheets of 4 years and pass certificate


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

Pass certificate means provisional right ?


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

And do I need to send 10 + 2 certificate ?


----------



## jsdhalle (Jul 31, 2014)

@ Yashwant.... Copy with @Harish......You need to simply apply for transcripts from JNTU. The University always will give transcripts in a sealed envelope. While applying for Transcripts, you'll have to mention whether to whom it will be submitted. There is a form given by wes also for the same purpose (See attachment). All Universities have different forms for this purpose. Check yours. Mail all items together to WES.

Regards.


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks guys for your support !!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

yashwanth.258 said:


> And do I need to send 10 + 2 certificate ?


No need to send 12th. It seems you haven't gone through WES documents requirement link. Please go through for country of education India and also read the FAQs.

World Education Services - Required Documents

Let us know for any further questions.


----------

